# direvt outcome



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

OK so after dealing with directv for 3 weeks and dealing with my issue on not dealing the fleese deal because I want to start and stop service with no contracts and no ETFS because it's a summer house. yes it makes no sense to buy the receivers because there outdated in 2 years i'll agree to that. but theres very few of us that like to start and stop service with no conctracts. I finaly got someone that sent me to the access card dep. they told me that they would start my stationary service with no problems . but I have to but another access card for 20 bucks no problem with that

ok so I bought a genie dvr and a geni mini and the slimline dish
my question is do I need any other parts the installer will be providing the RG 6 cable


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is the installer a DIRECTV® type? If so, he'll have everything needed. If not, I sure don't know.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Is the installer a DIRECTV® type? If so, he'll have everything needed. If not, I sure don't know.


i'll be using a directv installer my friend is an installer for dtv. but he will do the install in his off time. i'm wondering what the swm switch is for also


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ground_pounder said:


> OK so after dealing with directv for 3 weeks and dealing with my issue on not dealing the fleese deal because I want to start and stop service with no contracts and no ETFS because it's a summer house. yes it makes no sense to buy the receivers because there outdated in 2 years i'll agree to that. but theres very few of us that like to start and stop service with no conctracts. I finaly got someone that sent me to the access card dep. they told me that they would start my stationary service with no problems . but I have to but another access card for 20 bucks no problem with that
> 
> ok so I bought a genie dvr and a geni mini and the slimline dish
> my question is do I need any other parts the installer will be providing the RG 6 cable





ground_pounder said:


> i'll be using a directv installer my friend is an installer for dtv. but he will do the install in his off time. i'm wondering what the swm switch is for also


I see future problems with this install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> I see future problems with this install.


I see a "hidden" contract" somewhere...


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

peds48 said:


> I see a "hidden" contract" somewhere...


how do you see a hidden contract if I bought all the parts and the cabling?? and I am paying for his time for a weekend job?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not aware of any minis that are outright owned


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

peds48 said:


> I am not aware of any minis that are outright owned


ok i'll have to look into that but I wasn't planning on getting a mini. and something else I have read is none of the genies are owned but you see em on amazon


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ground_pounder said:


> and something else I have read is none of the genies are owned but you see em on amazon


Correct! They are no different then the ones on Solidsignal.com


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Correct! They are no different then the ones on Solidsignal.com


agreed!! time to start looking at dish


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ground_pounder said:


> ok so I bought a genie dvr and a geni mini and the slimline dish
> my question is do I need any other parts the installer will be providing the RG 6 cable





ground_pounder said:


> ok i'll have to look into that but I wasn't planning on getting a mini. and something else I have read is none of the genies are owned but you see em on amazon


I thought you already had the mini?


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

trh said:


> I thought you already had the mini?


I had the mini as well but after getting the receiver today and calling dtv running the numbers they said they could not activate the receiver because it was in collections!! so I packed it all up and it's going back to amazon tomorrow :bang . I went with dish instead after being a dtv customer since 1996. thank gog my equipment is all owned and I don't have no ETF


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think you'd have the same issue with Dish if the receiver was leased, particularly not in good standing.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

dpeters11 said:


> I think you'd have the same issue with Dish if the receiver was leased, particularly not in good standin


I called dish and got the sales dept and bought my hopper system outright. so I have no worries the sales rep said it would be new and never used wich is good. even he was honest and told me not to waste my time on sites like e bay or amazon cause you'll never know what you'll get. they will be installing this sunday :hurah: I can't wait. as far as dtv goes they lost a loyal customer of almost 20 years. another thing with dtv is there customer service lacks it took me three weeks to get to the fuggin access card dept :bang . that's sad. one more thing about dtv is it seems that they treat there new customers better than the loyal customers who have been with them for a long time!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I have an owned c31. I bought it from someone in this very site.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ground_pounder said:


> I called dish and got the sales dept and bought my hopper system outright. so I have no worries the sales rep said it would be new and never used wich is good. even he was honest and told me not to waste my time on sites like e bay or amazon cause you'll never know what you'll get. they will be installing this sunday :hurah: I can't wait. as far as dtv goes they lost a loyal customer of almost 20 years. another thing with dtv is there customer service lacks it took me three weeks to get to the fuggin access card dept :bang . that's sad. one more thing about dtv is it seems that they treat there new customers better than the loyal customers who have been with them for a long time!!


Oh sure, you can buy directly from them. My point was just that if you were leaving DirecTV because they wouldn't activate a previously owned box that was in collections, I think Dish would be the same way.

And Dish can do the same thing regarding new vs current customers. That's why some switch between them every two years, to get new customer deals.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I have an owned c31. I bought it from someone in this very site.


Owned c31 on this site I see, I would be extremely skeptical of one being sold on eBay or other sites as owned.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Directv will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

dpeters11 said:


> Owned c31 on this site I see, I would be extremely skeptical of one being sold on eBay or other sites as owned.


a box is not considered owned unless the termination fee is paid for it wich is understandable and only fair!!. the rep that called today told me id'e be better off looking for used business equipment sense dtv forces a business to buy and not lease receivers!! and the rep also told me that NO matter what dealer I buy a receiver from there not able to sell em there only able to lease them weather there local or online. that came from the reps mouth


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

dpeters11 said:


> I think you'd have the same issue with Dish if the receiver was leased, particularly not in good standing.


thinks dish is worse than dtv if there money owed on a receiver can't blame em


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

ground_pounder said:


> a box is not considered owned unless the termination fee is paid for it wich is understandable and only fair!!.


That rep doesn't know about this site. There are people here who do beta testing of hardware for DirecTV. Once those beta tests are complete, those people are allowed to keep the test equipment as "owned" equipment and are free to sell it to other people if they choose to do so. These people did not pay any termination fees.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

ground_pounder said:


> another thing with dtv is there customer service lacks it took me three weeks to get to the fuggin access card dept :bang . that's sad.


And if you would have asked here at the site we would have provided you the direct to human phone number for ACDT...
However, you should have been able to say this phrase "access card distribution team" to the automated system on the main 800-531-5000 number to get sent to them immediately.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ground_pounder said:


> a box is not considered owned unless the termination fee is paid for it wich is understandable and only fair!!. the rep that called today told me id'e be better off looking for used business equipment sense dtv forces a business to buy and not lease receivers!! and the rep also told me that NO matter what dealer I buy a receiver from there not able to sell em there only able to lease them weather there local or online. that came from the reps mouth


Paying an ETF does not make it owned, neither does the fact that a box is non-recoverable. The only box you wouldn't have to verify owned status on is the HR21-Pro.


----------

